# TiVo Priority Update Page is LIVE for 20.4.2 (Summer Update)



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's back up. Just noticed some mentions in other threads of the recent Youtube video posted for the 3-column My Shows and decided to check the Priority page. It's now LIVE.

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I look forward to getting updated and then rolled back just because I missed it last time 

-Kevin


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

I'm in no hurry for the update. I'd like to be one of the last. lol


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks! If they screw it up again, I might get another free remote!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm in, fingers crossed...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

This update applies to Roamio, Premiere and Mini.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

After the last Priority Update issues I promised myself I wouldn't sign up for the Priority (Final Beta) update again........ But of course I did... Whats wrong with me


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> Thanks! If they screw it up again, I might get another free remote!


I have to admit this thought did go through my head.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> It's back up. Just noticed some mentions in other threads of the recent Youtube video posted for the 3-column My Shows and decided to check the Priority page. It's now LIVE.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


Thanks!! I just signed up my six boxes.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dave13077 said:


> After the last Priority Update issues I promised myself I wouldn't sign up for the Priority (Final Beta) update again........ But of course I did... Whats wrong with me


Nothing a TA (TiVo's Anonymous) intervention can't cure. A lot of us could use some help.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dave13077 said:


> After the last Priority Update issues I promised myself I wouldn't sign up for the Priority (Final Beta) update again........ But of course I did... Whats wrong with me


Same here. I guess I'm banking on that whatever they break will be less rage-inducing than what the last update broke. That's still banking on that they fixed what they broke...

I also am open to the concept of the "black hole" where the first to sign up for priority don't get updated, even after the final phase of general rollout, requiring contacting TiVoMargret with your TSNs. If past history keeps repeating, I can just keep the software I have until I report that I'm stuck on it (and want newer software).

I'm sure if anybody counts on getting black-holed, they will be the first ones to get the new software. 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nooneuknow said:


> Same here. I guess I'm banking on that whatever they break will be less rage-inducing than what the last update broke. That's still banking on that they fixed what they broke...
> 
> I also am open to the concept of the "black hole" where the first to sign up for priority don't get updated, even after the final phase of general rollout, requiring contacting TiVoMargret with your TSNs. If past history keeps repeating, I can just keep the software I have until I report that I'm stuck on it (and want newer software).
> 
> ...


I sign up so all my units are updated at the same time, keep the number of problems down.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Margret posted it on her Twitter page yesterday. She said it should be available mid-July.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> Margret posted it on her Twitter page yesterday. She said it should be available mid-July.


Oh boy, I have a lineup change coming in mid-July due to Charter's all digital switch. If both should hit on the same day....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Cranky bunch today...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Margret posted it on her Twitter page yesterday. She said it should be available mid-July.


 i was hoping it would be sooner.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> i was hoping it would be sooner.


Do we even know what is in it yet? It's not easy for me to get too excited or impatient when I don't know what's included in the update.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Azlen said:


> Do we even know what is in it yet? It's not easy for me to get too excited or impatient when I don't know what's included in the update.


From v24.1 to v24.2 can't be much.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Azlen said:


> Do we even know what is in it yet? It's not easy for me to get too excited or impatient when I don't know what's included in the update.


We know one thing that is in it:


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

lets hope we are also finally getting android streaming



http://imgur.com/y2T3pKU


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

After the mess of the last update I appreciate you Chum(p)s getting in there and beta testing it for the rest


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

takeagabu said:


> lets hope we are also finally getting android streaming
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/y2T3pKU


This has already been confirmed to be missing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> This has already been confirmed to be missing.


  I guess that isn't really a surprise. The stream has been out almost two years now and I'm still amazed that it doesn't support Android yet.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm hoping the sluggishness when transferring a file gets fixed. 
I gave up on Android streaming from Tivo and bought a slingbox.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Cranky bunch today...


...every day


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> i was hoping it would be sooner.


 ....only two weeks away


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's hoping the phantom deleted recordings that don't ever get removed from the Deleted Recordings folder (without intervention) get's fixed.

I know, that's probably asking for too much from TiVo to actually fix something.

-Kevin


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Here's hoping the phantom deleted recordings that don't ever get removed from the Deleted Recordings folder (without intervention) get's fixed.
> 
> I know, that's probably asking for too much from TiVo to actually fix something.
> 
> -Kevin


I found that some programs that were xerred from another TiVo could not be easily deleted from the delete folder, you could manual delete (a pain), but the real question is will the TiVo itself delete the program if more space is needed, if so it should not matter, if not that could be a big problem. *Note* because MRS works so well we never xfer anymore.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Margret posted it on her Twitter page yesterday. She said it should be available mid-July.


Available to the masses mid July? Or available to priority listers mid July?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Azlen said:


> I'm hoping the sluggishness when transferring a file gets fixed.


+1 This is #1 when I say I hope they "fixed the things they broke in the last update".


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> *Note* because MRS works so well we never xfer anymore.


Yep, that transfer issue could have gone completely unnoticed if somebody only used MRS. Heck, I still see people denying the problem exists. But, it's clear those saying so are streaming the content, at low bandwidth, rather than the max-bandwidth possible method of transferring. Some seem to be oblivious to the transferring being an option (mostly out of those new to TiVo).

Either the beta leader failed to have any participants test transfers, or nobody did their homework. The latter often seems to be the case, with a much smaller pool of willing testers (due to many now having one TiVo and Minis, as opposed to multiple TiVos), and how many people sign up for beta programs just to "be the first to have anything new", with no interest in doing what is asked of them.

Don't ask me about beta programs. I know what I know "because I know it", and that's all I can say. Believe me, or don't. I'm not going to be able to prove what I say about beta programs. Some will know the many possibilities of why that is, others won't.

I have three base-Roamios, and no Minis, which is exactly how I want it. If one develops issues, the others can pick up the slack. More storage, plus duplicate recordings, should a drive or TiVo fail (or fail to record), has worked well for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I used to use many TiVos for redundancy but the rise in cable card fees from FiOS along with the Mini being released prompted me to change. So now i only have one cable card at $5. At one time I had eight cable cards on FiOS. But back then they were only $3 each. 

Of course if my Roamio Pro takes a dump then I'm kind of screwed. But at least I have a Roamio basic that could be used instead with FiOS. But with only four tuners it would be an issue though. Since I have six concurrent recordings taking place almost every day. But at least it is an option if I need it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

lessd said:


> I found that some programs that were xerred from another TiVo could not be easily deleted from the delete folder, you could manual delete (a pain), but the real question is will the TiVo itself delete the program if more space is needed, if so it should not matter, if not that could be a big problem. *Note* because MRS works so well we never xfer anymore.


I almost never transfer between Tivos. Where I've seen it is when a program is streamed to an iOS device. Something in this, even if you don't delete from the iOS device, can do something to cause the program to not be able to be deleted.

For me, the program won't delete, unless I reboot and then manually delete. This leads me to think that Tivo won't remove it itself, since other programs are removed.

-Kevin


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Yep, that transfer issue could have gone completely unnoticed if somebody only used MRS...


I don't know if this is true of anyone else, but we see it when downloading a video from Amazon as well. And it isn't just "sluggishness" - the video output to the TV drops frames as well. When the download stops, all goes back to normal.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Diana Collins said:


> I don't know if this is true of anyone else, but we see it when downloading a video from Amazon as well. And it isn't just "sluggishness" - the video output to the TV drops frames as well. When the download stops, all goes back to normal.


Essentially anything that uses more TiVo network bandwidth than a few TiVo Minis pulling HD *streams* is enough to induce the problem.

Yes, I've seen it not only make any TiVo involved get sluggish while in any mode of use, but also corrupt playback, Live TV, and cause the programming currently recording to be recorded corrupted, thus it will play back corrupted later.

I have to make sure that neither TiVo involved in a TiVo-to-TiVo transfer is recording, about to record, or being used. It is very disheartening to see something so big get by the testing phases and roll to the public. That TiVo left us to suffer this issue this long rather than send a quick-fix "letter level revision update" (like 20.4.1a), and made us wait for 20.4.2, is just wrong, IMO.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone get it yet?......sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone get it yet?......sorry I couldn't resist.


Yeah, I'm getting it . . . Sorry, what are we talking about?


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Azlen said:


> I gave up on Android streaming from Tivo and bought a slingbox.


I gave up on Android streaming from Tivo and bought an iPad Mini.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nycityuser said:


> I gave up on Android streaming from Tivo and bought an iPad Mini.


You would have been better off buying a slingbox.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Azlen said:


> I'm hoping the sluggishness when transferring a file gets fixed.


YES !! It seems that the new Pro is not as "snappy" as my Tivo HD during transfers. its should be since we are talking about a significant cpu boost from the Tivo HD to the Pro


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

any news on the details of the update? im already aware of the "my Shows" categories... anything else?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You would have been better off buying a slingbox.


Why? The slingbox is much more limited than the Tivo Stream functionality. You can't download shows to the slingbox app and need to have either wifi or reliable high speed cellular data to stream via the slingbox. I use downloaded shows almost all the time and I would assume that most people that use the stream while commuting use the download option as well. Cellular data just isn't reliable enough (nor cheap if you don't have unlimited) to stream video while on the move.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

If you download a show which is 4 GB on the TiVo would that not be 4 GB of Data needed, or is it compressed?


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> If you download a show which is 4 GB on the TiVo would that not be 4 GB of Data needed, or is it compressed?


The TiVo app allows you to choose which quality level you want - Basic, Medium or High. The size of the file adjusts accordingly. I generally find that a one hour program in HD takes 1 GB on my iPad in high quality. Less for the other quality levels.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You would have been better off buying a slingbox.





NYHeel said:


> Why? The slingbox is much more limited than the Tivo Stream functionality. You can't download shows to the slingbox app and need to have either wifi or reliable high speed cellular data to stream via the slingbox.


I second that. One reason I wanted the download capability is to watch video on airplanes without any wifi or cellular connections. The iPad is great for that.

I had resisted buying any Apple "i" products - I've had Android phones for years and bought a Kindle Fire last year. But when I upgraded my TiVo to the Roamio Pro in January 2014 (for not a small amount of money) I realized I was forgoing one of the great features of TiVo. So I broke down and bought an iPad Mini when Verizon was offering a $200 off sale. I'm glad I did.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still can't get past the funky aspect ratio the ipad screens use.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I still can't get past the funky aspect ratio the ipad screens use.


 Yes I never understood that either. As a result playing 16:9 content on iPad means you lose vertical space. I'm another that bought an iPad almost exclusively to use the TiVo app for TiVo recording watching and it's working well for me for that. Haven't found much other use for iPad as I guess I'm old school and prefer laptops with real keyboards, decent size screens and useful applications other than silly games.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

With Android L / 5.0 on the horizon, Tivo just needs to get Android streaming out there for 4.x devices just to prove that it won't ever be vaporware. Enough changes with Android L that id they don't get something out there shortly, it'll never happen because they'll be back at the drawing board again.

There's enough devices out there with Jellybean (4.1 - 4.3) and Kitkat (4.4) that ignoring anything 2.x or 3.x isn't a huge issue. Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0) might be an issue, though again, devices that came with 4.0 are 3 years ago or more. 

I doubt Android Streaming is coming with the 20.4.2 update, though if they do a larger point release like a 20.5, then I'd expect it with what is usually upgraded in a major point release.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It is highly unlikely that there need be any changes to the DVR software to support Android streaming. It would just work off the same mechanism that supports iOS streams. All they need to is finish and release the Android app. I'm sure the delay is the same as what delayed the DirecTV Android version - there is so much variation in Android hardware, as well as custom extensions to the UI, that developing an app that behaves properly on most (forget all) devices is challenging.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

The subdivisions for My Shows looks like a nice addition. Anyone know where externally-loaded video (e.g., from pyTivo) will be listed?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

thenightfly42 said:


> The subdivisions for My Shows looks like a nice addition. Anyone know where externally-loaded video (e.g., from pyTivo) will be listed?


Devices would be my guess.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

thenightfly42 said:


> The subdivisions for My Shows looks like a nice addition. Anyone know where externally-loaded video (e.g., from pyTivo) will be listed?


Well at least one person is interested in this. I think it's unnecessary as I have never been unable to locate quickly any recorded shows on my full DVR. I wish TiVo would stop giving us fluff like this that nobody asked for and instead put their efforts into the things we have been requesting for years.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

gonzotek said:


> Devices would be my guess.


Devices should be where we'll be able to find pyTiVo shares, but what about pulls and pushes? I would think that pulls with correct metadata will be seen in the relevant subdivision. Pushes might only be in "All."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still think profiles would have been many times more useful.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> I still think profiles would have been many times more useful.


+1


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Devices should be where we'll be able to find pyTiVo shares, but what about pulls and pushes? I would think that pulls with correct metadata will be seen in the relevant subdivision. Pushes might only be in "All."


Ah I get it, and yeah, that sounds right.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I used to use many TiVos for redundancy but the rise in cable card fees from FiOS along with the Mini being released prompted me to change. So now i only have one cable card at $5. At one time I had eight cable cards on FiOS. But back then they were only $3 each.


Yes - the cable card fees are crazy high... they were supposed to be provided to customers for a small fee until the cable co's decided they can get away with charging $5 per card...

it really sucks if/when you are paying monthly for tivo, and then to add an additional $5 to each TiVo unit for the cable card... it sucks plain and simple.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

tough joe said:


> Yes - the cable card fees are crazy high... they were supposed to be provided to customers for a small fee until the cable co's decided they can get away with charging $5 per card...
> 
> it really sucks if/when you are paying monthly for tivo, and then to add an additional $5 to each TiVo unit for the cable card... it sucks plain and simple.


Actually, the original FCC guidelines published in 2011 suggested $2 to $4 per card as a "typical" charge, so $5 per unit today is hardly out of line by those standards.

*However*, the clever folks at Comcast, just to name one MSO, have figured out that they can circumvent those guidelines and bill you for $10 p.m. by pretending that the fee is not for the CableCARD itself but rather for the "additional digital outlet" (ADO) which serves the device containing the card. Their billing system has accomplished this sleight of hand by removing the CableCARD line-item charge and substituting a "Digital Service" or ADO line item. At roughly the same time they encrypted all of the clear QAM channels so that there is no way of viewing any of the TV signals they deliver except by means of one of the decrypting devices they provide, whether DVR, STB, DTA, CableCARD or other.

I hope that knowing you could be paying twice as much per card than your current $5 fee gives you some measure of solice.

OTOH, you should be getting a "customer-owned equipment" (COE) credit of around $2.50 for each of your TiVo's using the MSO's CableCARD, which should reduce your actual $5 charge considerably.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> I hope that knowing you could be paying twice as much per card than your current $5 fee gives you some measure of solice.
> .


For every $ of cable cost most states impose special taxes and other fees such that you have to increase whatever your paying about 10% or so.

Comcast charges $7.45/card inc the AO charge, $9.95 per AO - $2.50 for using your own equipment. First card is free if not using any of Comcast converter boxes.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> OTOH, you should be getting a "customer-owned equipment" (COE) credit of around $2.50 for each of your TiVo's using the MSO's CableCARD, which should reduce your actual $5 charge considerably.


When you say "should be" do you mean that Verizon offers such a credit? Or do you mean that they _should_ offer such a credit? I certainly am receiving no such credit.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nycityuser said:


> When you say "should be" do you mean that Verizon offers such a credit? Or do you mean that they _should_ offer such a credit? I certainly am receiving no such credit.


You are only entitled to a credit if the service package you subscribe to includes the cost of equipment in the package price. For example, Comcast gives you the first cable box for free (i.e. the price is included in the package price), so you are entitled to a credit if you use your own equipment instead of their cable box. Conversely, Time Warner Cable makes you pay a separate line item charge even for the first cable box, so you aren't entitled to an equipment credit, you just don't have to pay the separate box fee.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> Actually, the original FCC guidelines published in 2011 suggested $2 to $4 per card as a "typical" charge, so $5 per unit today is hardly out of line by those standards.
> 
> *However*, the clever folks at Comcast, just to name one MSO, have figured out that they can circumvent those guidelines and bill you for $10 p.m. by pretending that the fee is not for the CableCARD itself but rather for the "additional digital outlet" (ADO) which serves the device containing the card. Their billing system has accomplished this sleight of hand by removing the CableCARD line-item charge and substituting a "Digital Service" or ADO line item. At roughly the same time they encrypted all of the clear QAM channels so that there is no way of viewing any of the TV signals they deliver except by means of one of the decrypting devices they provide, whether DVR, STB, DTA, CableCARD or other.
> 
> ...


The way FiOS does their charges and bundles, they aren't required to give a $2.50 credit. WHich is fine by me. If I switched to Comcast my bill would definitely go up.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Some people getting the update now. Checking mine now.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Just downloaded something big. Pending restart, but can't restart yet because recording. Looks like 20.4.2.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep. 20.4.2. Decided to move recording to another Roamio and do the restart. 

Love the 3 column view! Can now see other Roamio's more easily, and separate series recordings from movies, love it.


----------



## styre (Sep 20, 2006)

Installing an update for me now also.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I rarely, if ever at all, have said this: My initial assessment of this update is :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

No one has mentioned anything about new streaming features. Is this just bug fixes and minor improvements to the UI?

Thanks


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Just had slight issue but reboot corrected it. Have had this problem before when updating 3 Roamio's and 4 Mini's all at the same time. MRV gets out of sync, and it wouldn't let me transfer a recording from one Roamio to another. I rebooted and now all is fine. The transfer just completed in 3 min 26 sec at 170.13 Mb/s over Ethernet.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

My Roamio is downloading the update now, but count me in the still disappointed category. Margaret told us to expect something big in the Summer update and so far nothing big has been offered. Yes. The consistent look thing is nice but I have no need for it since I only have a Roamio Pro. The mini in my signature is at my mom's house so I just she'll be happy (if she even notices the difference on her 32" SD tv).

I'm sure, I'll like the "Previously watched list". Then rest is useless fluff to me though. *PROFILES / ANDROID STREAMING / AMAZON PRIME*. Anyone of those items would have made this a "big" update.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

bunjicat said:


> No one has mentioned anything about new streaming features. Is this just bug fixes and minor improvements to the UI?
> 
> Thanks


This is a UI rework (of awesome proportions) and bug fix update.

If you are looking for android streaming support, or any major changes to other streaming functions, this is not the update for that. That has been pushed to fall, and if history repeats, it may likely get pushed to after the sun runs out of hydrogen.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

A bunch of programs vanished from Roamio's My Shows about a week or two ago, despite still being on the box and playable from search. They are now back after it upgraded to 20.4.2.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, is it just me or is changing between screens snappier even on Roamios? Even pulling up the SD settings screens seems snappier. This could be the placebo effect, but I dont think so.

The only thing that seems slower is when you hit "tivo" to go into the menus the small pip window is slower to draw, but that might be intentional because theres a "press zoom" instruction that pops up in there before the video appears. (was this there before?)

Outside of flash version's date updating by about a month, the HD menus are now missing a version number, the collab slice, Stream, Netflix, Hulu version numbers remain the same.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

mrsean said:


> I'm sure, I'll like the "Previously watched list". Then rest is useless fluff to me though.


Scratch this it's all useless. I turned off the 3rd column. I don't need it and worse of all it makes the My Shows screen look awfully cluttered. What a waste of resources.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Update 20.4.2 did not bring back the overlapping recordings feature using only one tuner.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mrsean said:


> Scratch this it's all useless. I turned off the 3rd column. I don't need it and worse of all it makes the My Shows screen look awfully cluttered. What a waste of resources.


Yeah, I'm not sure I'll be keeping the 3 column view. 90% of the time my Tivos are filled with TV Shows, and I don't really need the organization. And yes, I'd have to agree that things look cluttered and squished together.



lgnad said:


> Ok, is it just me or is changing between screens snappier even on Roamios? Even pulling up the SD settings screens seems snappier. This could be the placebo effect, but I dont think so.


Overall I'm finding that doing anything with a guide or menu to be much improved in speed. All the SD menus are now....kinda HD (they are clearer) with this weird sliding effect. Odd choice to not just put them all in the HD menu system.

-Kevin


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This is odd. I rec'd the update overnight, and was not on the priority list. And I can't get any signals. Every channel says "Not Authorized V53". It's rebooting now...

Whoops, make that V58. And two reboots have done nothing to help.

So am I the only one who has a brick?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I will say being able to click on Info on a program in the guide and getting direct access to VOD or Netflix is awesome. Much faster than before.

-Kevin


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

astrohip said:


> This is odd. I rec'd the update overnight, and was not on the priority list. And I can't get any signals. Every channel says "Not Authorized V53". It's rebooting now...
> 
> Whoops, make that V58. And two reboots have done nothing to help.
> 
> So am I the only one who has a brick?


Got the update yesterday. Stuck on Welcome Starting up screen overnight. Hope this is not a sign of future Tivo updates.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Amazon Instant Video appears to be missing from Video Providers. It is checked in Settings but doesn't show in My Shows/Video Providers. You can get to it via Find TV, Movies, & Videos though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess i should have checked my Roamios last night. I watched several shows and never checked anything. Hopefully I got the update and it rebooted this morning.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Got the update on 4 boxes. Nice step in the right direction. If we can get Amazon Prime and profiles in the Fall, it will be a very good year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see my Mini, connected to a Slingbox, just got the update after I forced a connection. So hopefully the rest of my boxes will at least have a "pending restart" when I get home tonight.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I see my Mini, connected to a Slingbox, just got the update after I forced a connection. So hopefully the rest of my boxes will at least have a "pending restart" when I get home tonight.


Are you seeing any improvements with the Mini after the update? My Pro was just updated after I forced a connection with my Slingbox. I will check my Mini's when I get home. Even using the Slingbox the box does seem a bit snapper even after it first reboots. Before, after a reboot, the box would lag a bit until it settled in after a few minutes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> Are you seeing any improvements with the Mini after the update? My Pro was just updated after I forced a connection with my Slingbox. I will check my Mini's when I get home. Even using the Slingbox the box does seem a bit snapper even after it first reboots. Before, after a reboot, the box would lag a bit until it settled in after a few minutes.


Appparently there isn't a button for the enter button on the slingplayer remote on my cell phone. I can enter the three thumbs down, but I have no way to hit the enter button, to finish the procedure, to force a reboot.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> Appparently there isn't a button for the enter button on the slingplayer remote on my cell phone. I can enter the three thumbs down, but I have no way to hit the enter button, to finish the procedure, to force a reboot.


Thats too bad. Give me your username and password and I will reboot it with the Slingbox web player ;-)


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I think "Last Channel" has the same effect as "Enter". Worth a try.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

humbb said:


> I think "Last Channel" has the same effect as "Enter". Worth a try.


"Last Channel" isn't one of my options. I can enter a channel number and there is an enter button there. but just hitting that "enter" doesn't do anything.

The Android app I'm using has limited buttons. Unless there is some way for me to access more? In normal use though the buttons provided are all I've needed. I forgot about not being able to restart the TiVo. I should have most recent version. I think the app was updated sometime in the Spring.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I checked my Roamio today and it said "Pending Restart" so I restarted. I like the change. My list of shows is crowded with lots of TV series and movies recorded off of premium channels. That I can narrow down the list will be very helpful to me. When I want to watch a movie I won't have to scroll through all the TV shows to find available movies.

I also had to restart my Mini in order for the change to show there.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> This is odd. I rec'd the update overnight, and was not on the priority list. And I can't get any signals. Every channel says "Not Authorized V53". It's rebooting now...
> 
> Whoops, make that V58. And two reboots have done nothing to help.
> 
> So am I the only one who has a brick?


I thought using terms indicating a dead TiVo product were against your rules of conduct, when the product still has the ability to power-on and a few things work (not completely lifeless). I caught so much grief from you for use of the phrase "belly up", describing this type of situation. I guess it's different when it happens to you. I hope you'll adjust accordingly in the future, when others report this type of situation/scenario...

Since I'm not a complete jerk, I'll add that if I knew of anything I could post to help, I would. At the moment I don't, other than to suggest making a call to TiVo support. I'll be waiting to hear how your TiVo CSR interaction went, and how it is described. (Now we're even)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One weird little glitch...the Panel screen setting keeps shifting to Full...it says Panel but the image is stretched. If I cycle through the settings and back to Panel, it's right again. For a while.

(Obviously only applies to SD channels, but I leave it on a security camera feed when I'm not watching and it's an SD 4:3 image.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One weird little glitch...the Panel screen setting keeps shifting to Full...it says Panel but the image is stretched. If I cycle through the settings and back to Panel, it's right again. For a while.
> 
> (Obviously only applies to SD channels, but I leave it on a security camera feed when I'm not watching and it's an SD 4:3 image.)


rob, i observed this behavior on my pxl once since the update, thanks for confirming. since i had only seen it happen once, i hadn't posted to the premiere thread yet.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> "Last Channel" isn't one of my options. I can enter a channel number and there is an enter button there. but just hitting that "enter" doesn't do anything.
> 
> The Android app I'm using has limited buttons. Unless there is some way for me to access more? In normal use though the buttons provided are all I've needed. I forgot about not being able to restart the TiVo. I should have most recent version. I think the app was updated sometime in the Spring.


"Last Channel" is on the MISC menu page. When a program is playing, tap the screen once and hit the remote icon on the top right of the screen. On the top center menu hit MISC on the right. "Last Channel" is the third item in the first row on the bottom.

I'm using Android SlingPlayer app, version 2.9.2. Hope this helps.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Received the update on my Roamio, Premiere and Minis. I really like the categories, although wish it were user profiles with categories inside the profiles. 

The only thing lacking on the categories, when 'opening' a category, the shows are listed individually. I would rather they follow the groups as in the 'All' or previous to categories.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I noticed that too. Group folders are preserved in the "TV Series" category, but not the others (e.g. Sports or News).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

humbb said:


> I noticed that too. Group folders are preserved in the "TV Series" category, but not the others (e.g. Sports or News).


Actually, in Suggestions it DOES use folders whereas if you view suggestions from the All category, it doesn't show folders.

-Kevin


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

humbb said:


> I noticed that too. Group folders are preserved in the "TV Series" category, but not the others (e.g. Sports or News).


Oh, I didn't check all the categories. That sounds like a bug.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting to see "Alaska State Troopers", listed under the Sports category.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just realised that I had put my Romiao Pro in the Priority List last week and got the update today, but didn't think to put the 2 Minis I have on the list. I just added them. It will be interesting to see how fast those get the update.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Interesting to see "Alaska State Troopers", listed under the Sports category.


The new feature will certainly result in more work for Tribune Media Services. All those incorrect categorizations in the Guide Data will be much more noticeable now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> The new feature will certainly result in more work for Tribune Media Services. All those incorrect categorizations in the Guide Data will be much more noticeable now.


A much better way would have the user make the decision as to what category each recording or season pass should go into, as some movies are for kids and my wife, and many other things would be solved this way.


----------



## jeffshome (Jan 4, 2002)

I received the update on my Romeo and Premier. So far I've turned off the third column  with the programs I have it doesn't seem to be useful.
I do like that the HD folder is gone  all my programs are HD so the folder was useless. I also like that they squashed the bug when watching live TV and you go to the menu and then resume the program it used to forget where you left off and start over at the beginning. That bug is now gone and it remembers where you left off  very good.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I wouldn't mind the 3 column display so much if they gave the option of reducing the font. On a 70" TV, the wasted space is ridiculous.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jeffshome said:


> I do like that the HD folder is gone  all my programs are HD so the folder was useless.


*Useless to you is not useless to everybody.*

I would have liked the HD Recordings to have remained an option for me to choose. Not everybody gets everything in HD, and I intentionally record many things in SD, rather than HD. If just one SP of mine that records everything recorded in HD, I'd have filled my 3TB drive about 120 recordings ago. A different SP for the same program records new episodes in HD, but they still get put in the same folder. I have several things set up with a SP in SD for repeats, and HD for New. The HD Recordings folder was a nice way to know how to free up space. It's easier to delete one HD recording for space, than pick MANY SD recordings to reclaim the same space.

If it wasn't for KMTTG, I'd be MUCH more upset about it. KMTTG helps me do the same thing, but I have to have a computer involved to do so.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

For me an SD folder would have been more useful than an HD folder.

All my devices updated. One thing I noticed was that the one setting of organizing by date or alphabetically is global. I do wish each category was separate. I would like some categories to be listed by date and some to be listed alphabetically.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW! The faster transfer speeds are back. On my Romaio Pro over MoCA the Tivo reported 95 Mb/s transfer rates which was faster than with the previous software. So I switched the Pro back to GigE and I got 170Mb/s on a transfer to a PC running KMTTG and I got 160Mb/s transferring from the PC to the Roamio Pro with pyTiVo.

So I guess I will keep my Roamio Pro connected to GigE and for I will keep my Minis connected to MoCA for now.

EDIT: Yes definitely much better. I'm streaming a video, with an 18.5 Mb/s bitrate, to my three Minis concurrently. And I'm still getting around a 120Mb/s download rate to KMTTG even with the 55.5 Mb/s bandwidth being used by the Minis.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, I did a few transfers last night and all were 160-170Mbps over Ethernet.


----------



## Jeremy5 (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy to see the HD recordings folder gone. Turned off the 3 column view (no use for me).

Wondering why the A B C D icons were changed in the guide but left alone everywhere else. 

Hoped for an update to the Amazon app, or the settings menus finally getting their needed HD.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One weird little glitch...the Panel screen setting keeps shifting to Full...it says Panel but the image is stretched. If I cycle through the settings and back to Panel, it's right again. For a while.
> 
> (Obviously only applies to SD channels, but I leave it on a security camera feed when I'm not watching and it's an SD 4:3 image.)


I am seeing this also:

Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
The Video is now stretched even though the display says Panel
Press Zoom 4Xs to reset to actual Panel


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WOW! The faster transfer speeds are back. On my Romaio Pro over MoCA the Tivo reported 95 Mb/s transfer rates which was faster than with the previous software. So I switched the Pro back to GigE and I got 170Mb/s on a transfer to a PC running KMTTG and I got 160Mb/s transferring from the PC to the Roamio Pro with pyTiVo.
> 
> So I guess I will keep my Roamio Pro connected to GigE and for I will keep my Minis connected to MoCA for now.
> 
> EDIT: Yes definitely much better. I'm streaming a video, with an 18.5 Mb/s bitrate, to my three Minis concurrently. And I'm still getting around a 120Mb/s download rate to KMTTG even with the 55.5 Mb/s bandwidth being used by the Minis.


I just got 74.7 Mb/s on a download from a Roamio Plus via kmttg to my PC over gigabit ethernet. Not sure why I seem to still be much slower than other people.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Can anyone check if the STREAM software was updated/changed? On your iPhone/iPad, go to system information an tell me what it reads. 

Look forward to getting this update. Really pissed that ANDROID streaming still isn't there. Also, when are we going to get rid of the stupid PROXY for OOH streaming!?!?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

gbruyn said:


> Can anyone check if the STREAM software was updated/changed? On your iPhone/iPad, go to system information an tell me what it reads.
> 
> Look forward to getting this update. Really pissed that ANDROID streaming still isn't there. Also, when are we going to get rid of the stupid PROXY for OOH streaming!?!?


Software Version: 19.1.6-USB-6
Build Date: Feb 18 2014-11:01:05


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I am seeing this also:
> 
> Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
> Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
> ...


I might as well chime in that I'm seeing this too.

Also, now that TiVo removed the HD Recordings folder (or for some other reason), when in the All View, PageUp from anything below Recently Deleted no longer takes you to RD with just that one press. It overshoots to the first program or folder in the list, and you need to press down.

I know I'm probably in the 1% category, for being somebody who frequently checks the RD folder (and manages it). Another "saved from being angry, due to KMTTG existing" thing...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> ..., when in the All View, PageUp from anything below Recently Deleted no longer takes you to RD with just that one press. It overshoots to the first program or folder in the list, and you need to press down....


Mine still goes right to the RD folder, with one Page Up (Ch Up) press.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I was pretty disappointed in the categories view. Far too many items do not sort correctly to make if of any use. None of my 40 some movies were in the movies category. The national news was in news, the local news was not. Many of the shows I had pushed to the tivo from pytivo categorized correctly, many did not. They all have pretty complete meta data and group in folders accordingly.

I turned the 'feature' off for now. Perhaps it will get better as users figure out how it works and items get corrected. For now, with its error rate, it not useful.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Turned on my Mini/TV in the kitchen this morning. After a few minutes of normal operation it lost the connection to my Roamio. Rebooted the Mini and it had the summer update and worked normally.

I assume the main TV's Roamio has it too, I'll check tonight.

I was not on the priority list.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> I was pretty disappointed in the categories view. Far too many items do not sort correctly to make if of any use. None of my 40 some movies were in the movies category. The national news was in news, the local news was not. Many of the shows I had pushed to the tivo from pytivo categorized correctly, many did not. They all have pretty complete meta data and group in folders accordingly.
> 
> I turned the 'feature' off for now. Perhaps it will get better as users figure out how it works and items get corrected. For now, with its error rate, it not useful.


My News folder seems to be correct. It has the news I've recorded from the cable channels as well as the local news recorded from my local channels.

Although I did notice that my Survivorman recordings are showing up under the Sports category for some reason. But that is the only anomaly I've noticed so far. But I've got over 350 titles in the My SHows list so I'm sure there is probably something else.

I just wish I could organize some categories by date and some categories alphabetically. I mean it can be done but I have to constantly hit the "A" button to change the sorting option. If each category had it's own setting it would be nice.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I wish the categories could be customized, such as to add your own personal flavor instead of using the boiler plate catagories.

On transfer speeds, which format are you using? TS or PS?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Since the update, I've twice gotten "cable card error" upon my rebooting my Roamio. Have Time Warner, and have not seen this error before yesterday's update. 

And, I assume intentional, but odd that sports (Wimbledon and world cup, etc) are in the TV Series category, since they're in Sports add of course, All. 

Pet peve, but was hoping they'd have added page up/down when we enter a recording's options. Not fond that we can't page up/down between Play, Delete now, Bonus features, Explore this show, More options. My brain prefers to not have these kinds of inconsistencies. 

Was also secretly hoping they'd add "D" to the Guide screen to allow us to quickly toggle btwn All, My Channels and Favorites. 

And I know many of you have already turned off the new column view, but I love it. Have about 150 movies recorded from the premiums, and finding my TV series buried amongst these movies had become cumbersome. 

Finally, pleased that they seem to have fixed a bug they introduced with the previous update that caused my Sony TV to flash "unsupported audio signal detected" 50 to 100 times per day.


----------



## DeepaTomas (Jul 9, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One weird little glitch...the Panel screen setting keeps shifting to Full...it says Panel but the image is stretched. If I cycle through the settings and back to Panel, it's right again. For a while.
> 
> (Obviously only applies to SD channels, but I leave it on a security camera feed when I'm not watching and it's an SD 4:3 image.)


I experienced this after a reboot only when I noticed that my Aspect correction settings were not sticking through reboots. Does yours happen even otherwise?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeepaTomas said:


> I experienced this after a reboot only when I noticed that my Aspect correction settings were not sticking through reboots. Does yours happen even otherwise?


Not frequently, but it has happened without a reboot.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not frequently, but it has happened without a reboot.


i had it happen following the hdui becoming unstable and "resetting" (while i was browsing). haven't noticed it any other times.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

eboydog said:


> I wish the categories could be customized, such as to add your own personal flavor instead of using the boiler plate catagories.
> 
> On transfer speeds, which format are you using? TS or PS?


I also wish that in the season pass (or record option) you could put the program in the category you wanted.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I'd say the partially viewed category is my favorite thing from the new update (apart from the speed improvements on the Elite). Not that any of it is that earth-shattering... would have rather had Amazon Prime.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> ............. would have rather had Amazon Prime.


+1:up:


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

FitzAusTex said:


> Finally, pleased that they seem to have fixed a bug they introduced with the previous update that caused my Sony TV to flash "unsupported audio signal detected" 50 to 100 times per day.


This is one of the most frustrating aspects of my Sony Tv. I get it about the same frequency from my XMBC box. :down:


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone notice the new icons for a b c buttons on the guide? They used to be the full color button, now it is basically a black circle with the outline colored and the letter in white.

No android streaming...I am disappoint [grumpy cat]


----------



## BadDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone notice that their mini(s) are not connected or are getting "DVR cannot be found" message?


----------



## BadDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

Mini reboot fixed it.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

BadDuck said:


> Mini reboot fixed it.


Same problem. Same solution


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

FYI - They are still updating if you missed the first round, I didn't get the update for one of my Roamios but added it Tuesday and got the update today.

Third column is nice, user profiles would have been better esp with 2tb+ of recordings!

The recently watched category is very good and the MRV speed transfers are much better but still shamefully slow esp on Gb ethernet.

Now if they can stop the reboots.....(random reboots, not the ones to fix connectivity issues).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

lessd said:


> A much better way would have the user make the decision as to what category each recording or season pass should go into, as some movies are for kids and my wife, and many other things would be solved this way.


An even better way would be to have user created Folders. Then you could have one for your kids, one for HD, or one for whatever else you wanted. Seems pretty obvious to me.

The categories will have limited usefulness to me, and I'll likely only turn them on when I'm looking for something specific. Maybe not even then if I forget I have them.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

lessd said:


> Comcast charges $7.45/card inc the AO charge, $9.95 per AO - $2.50 for using your own equipment. First card is free if not using any of Comcast converter boxes.


I dread this coming to my area. Comcast still charges $1.50/card w/ no outlet charge here.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One weird little glitch...the Panel screen setting keeps shifting to Full...it says Panel but the image is stretched. If I cycle through the settings and back to Panel, it's right again. For a while.
> 
> (Obviously only applies to SD channels, but I leave it on a security camera feed when I'm not watching and it's an SD 4:3 image.)





CoxInPHX said:


> I am seeing this also:
> 
> Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
> Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
> ...


I was just moving through the Menus and the Roamio Pro randomly reset the HDUI.

This evening I checked my Premiere and the SD channels were Zoomed again, even though the display said Panel, so it also had defaulted back to Zoomed with no interaction on my part. My Mini also behaves this way.

This Incorrect Aspect Ratio is also affecting Netflix.

If the Aspect Ratio is not correctly set to Panel before entering Netflix, then any Netflix SD content is either Full or Zoomed depending on what the setting was prior to launching Netflix. I vaguely remember this happening with a SW version before, maybe a year ago, but that could have been an NDA thing, I can't remember for sure.

You can test with "Everybody Loves Raymond" S01E01


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I noticed that I had gotten the new update when I got home from work yesterday. First bug I found was that I can't use the live TV buffer anymore without getting a "searching for signal" error when I fast forward to the end of the buffer. I can go back a few seconds and get a signal, but going to the end of the buffer always gives the error on any tuner.

I'm going to try a power down reboot of my Roamio and tuning adapter next to see if that helps, a normal reboot didn't.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

DaveDFW said:


> Lucky me, I have the new update on my Roamio and Mini, and no combination of rebooting will restore the Mini to working condition. It always says C130, although it has no issue connecting to the internet.
> 
> Thanks, Tivo, for breaking my Mini. It is absolutely unusable.
> 
> I'm tired of being your beta tester.


Try putting the Mini on the same switch as your Roamio, and/or try MoCA.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I was just moving through the Menus and the Roamio Pro randomly reset the HDUI.
> 
> This evening I checked my Premiere and the SD channels were Zoomed again, even though the display said Panel, so it also had defaulted back to Zoomed with no interaction on my part. My Mini also behaves this way.
> 
> ...


I guess this is why I have not run across the issue. All my TiVos are set for panel since that is what it needs to be on to get the proper aspect ratio from different content. I guess unless watching some window boxed content on an SD channel.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moonscape said:


> I dread this coming to my area. Comcast still charges $1.50/card w/ no outlet charge here.


I gave you the official Comcast charges, but for some reason I have all my 4 cable cards grouped into one TiVo by Comcast so Comcast is only charging me $1.00/month per cable card, this started with the original Series 3 when it took two cable cards for the Series 3, a person at Comcast changed my billing code so I would pay only one AO charge for the two cable cards, but the AO charge was dropped as I had no cable box, at that time I was charges $1.50/month per cable card. The cable card had two price drops from that point so now I pay only the $1/month per cable card, I have four cards (still grouped into one TiVo) but need only 3 so for $1/month I keep the other in an non-activated TP in a guest room, works great as a full cable tuner, and guest don't have to record anything.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw it download something but status says Successful and not Pending Restart yet. Guess I'll wait and see what happens at the next scheduled connection.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I received the update a few days ago. Tonight I was watching an hour show on HBO and the picture/sound pixellated for a second about once a minute. This didn't happen before. Very annoying.

Anybody else having this problem? Is this a result of the update? I'm on FIOS which copy protects HBO.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Essentially anything that uses more TiVo network bandwidth than a few TiVo Minis pulling HD *streams* is enough to induce the problem.
> 
> Yes, I've seen it not only make any TiVo involved get sluggish while in any mode of use, but also corrupt playback, Live TV, and cause the programming currently recording to be recorded corrupted, thus it will play back corrupted later.
> 
> I have to make sure that neither TiVo involved in a TiVo-to-TiVo transfer is recording, about to record, or being used. It is very disheartening to see something so big get by the testing phases and roll to the public. That TiVo left us to suffer this issue this long rather than send a quick-fix "letter level revision update" (like 20.4.1a), and made us wait for 20.4.2, is just wrong, IMO.


Is the transfer sluggishness fixed in 20.4.2? I haven't seen anyone mention it yet.
{ edit } According to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519042 , it is fixed.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

thenightfly42 said:


> Is the transfer sluggishness fixed in 20.4.2? I haven't seen anyone mention it yet.
> { edit } According to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519042 , it is fixed.


Yes, it has been confirmed to be fixed, from those who got it, and tested if it fixed it. I confirmed it is fixed as well.

As usual, other issues and bugs have been introduced, and problems fixed two versions back with SDV are back again...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Is this update available for for all yet? 

I just got a Romaio Plus and it is on 20.4.1 after I went to Settings/Network and connected to Tivo on Friday.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Is this update available for for all yet?
> 
> I just got a Romaio Plus and it is on 20.4.1 after I went to Settings/Network and connected to Tivo on Friday.


Oddly, I still haven't gotten it for my mini. I signed up for priority for all three of my tivo's and got it on my elite and plus a couple of weeks ago. Am not using my mini a whole lot right now so not a big deal.


----------

